
Forcerank – a skill-based contest for stock market fans - up_and_up
http://www.forcerank.com/
======
jbaksht
A nice way to apply stock market knowledge to a contest. Don't have to think
about timing of trades or holding time.

------
squidproquo
Cool idea!

